# South Carolina??



## our_gomez (Nov 29, 2007)

My Gr is around 8 weeks i think and hes had little contact with dogs other than his brothers/sisters. When we take him to the park the people there dont seem to be friendly and dont really let there dogs play just walk beside them.. anyways.. i was wondering if some people around sc would be intrested in some type of get together so he could play and meet new doggies... just wanted to see if there were any people intrested.. i'm in rock hill sc but i would be willing to have it somewhere else.. if it was best.. well. pm me or reply here.. THANKS


----------



## HoldensMom (Dec 3, 2007)

I drive up to see my boyfriend in Charlotte every other weekend or so and I always bring Holden. I'd be a little nervous about him playing with an 8 week old, but he does well with my friend's beagle. The invitation stands, though, so PM me anytime and we can try and work out something.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

fyi - you should be very careful about not exposing your puppy to other dogs until he has had all his puppy shots, just a precaution but you don't want him getting sick before his vaccines are effective. Your vet could tell you at what age it's ok to socialize him.


----------



## our_gomez (Nov 29, 2007)

really? didnt know that.. i'll talk to my boss (breeder) and find out about the shots. we have to take him back i know in like a week for another shot but not sure about any other shots.. thanks


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

We are in SC too, around Greenville, so not too far from Rock Hill. Maybe once Gomez gets older and all the busy Christmas stuff has died down, we can all meet up somewhere. Merlin's Mom is in SC too, but not sure where.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Augustus McCrae's Mom said:


> We are in SC too, around Greenville, so not too far from Rock Hill. Maybe once Gomez gets older and all the busy Christmas stuff has died down, we can all meet up somewhere. Merlin's Mom is in SC too, but not sure where.


I'm right outside of Rock Hill in Fort Mill. After the holidays, I would love to do this and would be willing to travel!

Our Gomez, talk to your vet about when it's okay to have your puppy around unknown dogs or in places where unknown dogs travel. There are things you don't want your pup exposed to. We used to take Merlin to Petsmart, put a blanket in the cart and put Merlin on top of that. And little walks right around our neighborhood where we felt it safe. 

I think the contact with his brothers and sisters is great and it's more play/exposure than many pups his age get once they leave the litter till they are old enough to be out and about.

Again, I would love to meet up and let the pups play together!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

HoldensMom said:


> I drive up to see my boyfriend in Charlotte every other weekend or so and I always bring Holden. I'd be a little nervous about him playing with an 8 week old, but he does well with my friend's beagle. The invitation stands, though, so PM me anytime and we can try and work out something.


Holdensmom, not sure where you are in Charlotte when you're there, but there's a nice park off hwy 49, McDowell Nature Reserve. There's trails that lead by the lake (Lake wylie), and not a lot of people around this time of year. It's a nice hike if you like that!


----------



## HoldensMom (Dec 3, 2007)

Whew, ok, I'm glad I'm not the only one that felt 8 weeks was a little young to be socializing.



Merlins mom said:


> Holdensmom, not sure where you are in Charlotte when you're there, but there's a nice park off hwy 49, McDowell Nature Reserve. There's trails that lead by the lake (Lake wylie), and not a lot of people around this time of year. It's a nice hike if you like that!


Sounds perfect! I've been to lake wylie a few times (I went to grad school at Winthrop), but I didn't have Holden then. And I LOVE hiking and backpacking! I did my undergrad in TN, so I was in the Smoky Mts every chance I got.


----------



## Amber (Nov 2, 2007)

Sadly I'm too far away (UK) to take part in your walks - sound great.

Just really looking at the pup socialising aspect - we were told (and I think this is common in the UK) that puppies should not be exposed to other dogs/or walk where other dogs may have been until their shots are all OK.

We got Lexy when he was 7 weeks old - and I think it was about another 4 or 5 weeks before we could take him out to meet others. It was quite a 'restrictive' time! We used to carry him out to get exposure to traffic noise/people/hustle and bustle but not to leave him on the ground. We practiced him on the lead in the garden.

As soon as the shots became 'effective', we were out right away with him.... and everyone wanted to say hello... to him vs than us!

Enjoy the puppy days!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Include me! I'm also in the upstate of SC-about 1 hour west of Greenville. Have any of you ever hiked at Jones Gap state park on Hwy 11 (not too far from Caesar's Head). It's very near Greenville. 
Would this be an easy meeting place for the others of you who are in SC? I have Fridays off so could do a Fri, Sat or Sun.


----------



## 3340 (Dec 17, 2007)

We are in Spartanburg sc. I passed a dog park in Greer called "Six paws over Greer". Looked nice, but it was a hot day and no one was there. Not sure if they are still open. A warm day in January would work for me! Anywhere in the Greenville Spartanburg, Rock Hill, Charlotte, Cloumbia areas would work!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Jones Gap state park requires dogs to be on leash but when I have been there off season, people up on the trails have their dogs on and off leash. 
I keep pushing that park just because it is so incredibly beautiful it matches just about any state/national park I have ever been to. There is an incredibly beautifuly river with water surging over big rocks as you first come into the park. The river follows the trail for a little bit and then the trails head in numerous direction (including one that goes up up up to hospital rock, where injured soldiers were hidden in a cave during the Civil War)
But, if people like a fenced in area, maybe a real "dog park" would be a better idea.


----------



## 3340 (Dec 17, 2007)

Any kind of park will do for me! I want to get an ok from the vet for socialization (for shots and health), so I'm guessing it will be January before I get the OK from the vet.


----------

